# Brick Veneer Tiles around Fireplace



## hightide13 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello all.

I have a question about remodeling a fireplace area. I have attached a picture below. As you can see the fireplace is surrounded by the builder grade black slate. I want to use brick veneer to put around the fireplace instead of the slate. My question is, should I put the brick on top of the slate or should I remove the slate and put down backer board and attach the brick to that. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 15, 2009)

Welcome Hightide:
Yes, I would want to remove the slate first. You will probably find concrete under the hearth and would not need backer board. The rest of the exposed area is probably backed up with brick, fire brick and/or concrete blocks; all of which would be sufficient backer for the new brick.
Glenn


----------

